# crew cab long bed



## Rubber City Landscaping (Nov 2, 2018)

Im in the market for a new or lightly used f250. Im looking for a crew cab, short bed and i stumble upon a 2019 f350 cc long bed 6.2l gas with 2,000 miles on it and the dealer want $41,850. I really wanted a f250 short bed but im just getting into snow removal(2 years ago) and don't have a vbox spreader yet but sooner (thinking next year) i think ill need one so im thinking a f350 long wouldn't be a bad idea for growth with my business but how terrible is it going to be to plow with a crew cab, long bed. Ill be putting my brand new 8'2' DXT on it. any thoughts on my situation or experiences with cc long bed would be great.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Rubber City Landscaping said:


> Im in the market for a new or lightly used f250. Im looking for a crew cab, short bed and i stumble upon a 2019 f350 cc long bed 6.2l gas with 2,000 miles on it and the dealer want $41,850. I really wanted a f250 short bed but im just getting into snow removal(2 years ago) and don't have a vbox spreader yet but sooner (thinking next year) i think ill need one so im thinking a f350 long wouldn't be a bad idea for growth with my business but how terrible is it going to be to plow with a crew cab, long bed. Ill be putting my brand new 8'2' DXT on it. any thoughts on my situation or experiences with cc long bed would be great.


JMO: It depends on the lots you are plowing. The spread out wheels sucks for getting into tight spots. Its difficult to get around light poles, etc. 
I have an extended cab long box and that's too long in many cases. Even when doing driveways, you have to back blade further. Fortunately, I have a jeep to get into tighter lots, etc. 
On a plus side, the long box will hold a bigger spreader. There aren't many 7' or shorter spreaders available. 
Also, would you get more use from a long, or short box in the off season?


----------



## Rubber City Landscaping (Nov 2, 2018)

EWSplow said:


> JMO: It depends on the lots you are plowing. The spread out wheels sucks for getting into tight spots. Its difficult to get around light poles, etc.
> I have an extended cab long box and that's too long in many cases. Even when doing driveways, you have to back blade further. Fortunately, I have a jeep to get into tighter lots, etc.
> On a plus side, the long box will hold a bigger spreader. There aren't many 7' or shorter spreaders available.
> Also, would you get more use from a long, or short box in the off season?


I would definitely benefit more in the off season with a long bed im in neo and my plow season is really only 3-4 months so thats why im leaning twords a cc long bed


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Rubber City Landscaping said:


> I would definitely benefit more in the off season with a long bed im in neo and my plow season is really only 3-4 months so thats why im leaning twords a cc long bed


I take it you need the crew cab for family, etc.
I'm not sure how much longer a crew cab is than an extended cab.


----------



## Rubber City Landscaping (Nov 2, 2018)

Its more for me than family. i keep a tone of stuff in the back of my truck: yard signs, extra cloths, door hangers, hand tools (i run an open trailer so tools that i use to maintain my mowers stay in the truck), cases of water...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Rubber City Landscaping said:


> Its more for me than family. i keep a tone of stuff in the back of my truck: yard signs, extra cloths, door hangers, hand tools (i run an open trailer so tools that i use to maintain my mowers stay in the truck), cases of water...


Lol, I took the back seat out of my ford extended cab years ago for that reason. 
When I was a kid, a friend of mine's older brother took the back seat out of his 68 impala to haul his YZ80 to motocross races. Tools and fuel went in the trunk.


----------



## Chipper (Mar 30, 2008)

42K is what I paid for my house and 20 acres.


----------



## JRWelding (Nov 17, 2019)

41K seems like a pretty good deal on a 2019! CC makes life so much easier, whether its storage for all the crap you can accumulate, sleeping in there on the road, etc etc. Its a PITA sometimes plowing tight spots but overall I like it. As for the long bed I am a fan because it just makes it easier hauling **** around. And with a vbox you still have room in the front for other crap. Used to plow with a 06 f250 short bed with a small saltdog and it was tight as hell, could bearly get a shovel in there.


----------



## Rubber City Landscaping (Nov 2, 2018)

I ended up getting a crewcab short bed very happy with it so far next truck in the fleet will be a salt truck so I’m thinking a single cab f350 long bed


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Chipper said:


> 42K is what I paid for my house and 20 acres.



Around here, 42K will yield you 3 or 4 acres of bare farm ground...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I will say that for a work truck, I would never buy another short bed. They are worthless.

On the other note, after having utility bed trucks, it is hard to even justify a pickup bed once you have worked out of a utility bed truck. Having all your tools accessible with both feet on the ground, locked, dry, organized... hard to beat.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> I will say that for a work truck, I would never buy another short bed. They are worthless.
> 
> On the other note, after having utility bed trucks, it is hard to even justify a pickup bed once you have worked out of a utility bed truck. Having all your tools accessible with both feet on the ground, locked, dry, organized... hard to beat.


But will a salter fit in an utility bed?


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

m_ice said:


> But will a salter fit in an utility bed?


Sure...heck, I saw a guy from meatchicken put an 8ft spreader in a CC short bed yesterday...with enough beer & ratchet straps anything's possible


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

m_ice said:


> But will a salter fit in an utility bed?


Yup, a saw and a torch, I'll get er done.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Rubber City Landscaping said:


> Im in the market for a new or lightly used f250. Im looking for a crew cab, short bed and i stumble upon a 2019 f350 cc long bed 6.2l gas with 2,000 miles on it and the dealer want $41,850. I really wanted a f250 short bed but im just getting into snow removal(2 years ago) and don't have a vbox spreader yet but sooner (thinking next year) i think ill need one so im thinking a f350 long wouldn't be a bad idea for growth with my business but how terrible is it going to be to plow with a crew cab, long bed. Ill be putting my brand new 8'2' DXT on it. any thoughts on my situation or experiences with cc long bed would be great.


Ext cab long bed is fine for plowing, unless your doing driveways or tight commercials, then they suck balls....I can't imagine driving a CC long bed for anything other than pulling a trailer down the highway, let alone plowing snow.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

I like my extra cab long box for plowing you can have the front end in trouble and the rear tires are still back on clear pavement


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

CC long bed, never had an issue other then some residential drives... Which aren't worth messing with in the first place...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> I will say that for a work truck, I would never buy another short bed. They are worthless.
> 
> On the other note, after having utility bed trucks, it is hard to even justify a pickup bed once you have worked out of a utility bed truck. Having all your tools accessible with both feet on the ground, locked, dry, organized... hard to beat.


I like the pickup box on my personal truck, but hate it on my other 2500.

Flatbed all the way. Just so much more useful and not as much body area to get scratched and/or dented.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

m_ice said:


> But will a salter fit in an utility bed?


I feel like we covered this already?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I like the pickup box on my personal truck, but hate it on my other 2500.


I agree, I have a short box pickup box for my personal truck.

All I ever haul in that bed is dogs and beer


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I like the pickup box on my personal truck, but hate it on my other 2500.
> 
> Flatbed all the way. Just so much more useful and not as much body area to get scratched and/or dented.


Shorter the better. Small dumpbox with fold down sides lets you do lots of different stuff.
Undermounted tool box is a great feature as well. Turning radius and is great on the short chasis, great for plowing and swing a trailer around.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Philbilly2 said:


> All I ever haul in that bed is dogs and beer


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> Shorter the better.


Just keep telling yourself that...


----------



## Don James (Nov 1, 2015)

I’ve been plowing for 4 years with a cclb with no issues. Some smaller residential driveways and some longer ones. Would it be easier with a shorter truck of course. But I’ve got use to it and need the bigger truck for work.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Philbilly2 said:


> Around here, 42K will yield you 3 or 4 acres of bare farm ground...


Around here $42K gets you a Garage, NO land to put it on though.


----------

